# My Eos M review - Part Two



## Ivan Muller (May 8, 2013)

I took my Eos M for a walk in the streets armed with not only the 22mmf2 and the 40mm f2.8 pancake but also a Mamiya 50mm shift lens made for medium format! More info and images here at...http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 8, 2013)

nice review and nice images.

Mine arrived yesterday, going to use it in anger today at lunch. Very impressed with form so far, images look good on LCD, will see how they fare on VDU.

I've found the AF on the 22 as expected, not the fastest ever, but in one shot single zone af (with touch on and off) to be pretty fast. I guess for street stuff I would probably use AF-MF with continuous AF off (so it behaves like a one shot lock idea) pre-compose shot, lock focus and wait for decisive moment.

I really am very impressed. My 430EX is working ok on it, as are my thrid party lenses, my 100mm 2.0 USM is very fast to focus on it, my sigma macro very slow, but very accurate.


----------



## Ivan Muller (May 8, 2013)

thanks Paul! Yes the little 'M' is actually far more impressive than most of the reviews led me to believe. Focus actually slightly better than I expected, but then I did expect the worst! MF is not easy handheld and I have not tried AF- MF yet...to make it easier I think something like focus peaking is needed. But as you say, better to focus first, and then wait for the action to step into the viewfinder.....


----------



## Pieces Of E (May 8, 2013)

Ivan, your reviews were very informative and fun to read. Your photographs are fantastic, I really like your 'display' of colors, for a lack of better terms. I can't describe how they look to me, but I really like them and all your examples. Like Paul, I also am a new owner of the EOS-M and am itching to get out and test it's video capabilities, which I bought it for. Thanks again for sharing your reviews here. Eric


----------



## wickidwombat (May 9, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> Ivan, your reviews were very informative and fun to read. Your photographs are fantastic, I really like your 'display' of colors, for a lack of better terms. I can't describe how they look to me, but I really like them and all your examples. Like Paul, I also am a new owner of the EOS-M and am itching to get out and test it's video capabilities, which I bought it for. Thanks again for sharing your reviews here. Eric



put magic lantern on it. it really takes the camera to another level


----------

